# Chinese 'Magic' intrigues Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chinese 'Magic' intrigues Mavericks

11:48 AM CDT on Wednesday, June 27, 2007
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 
[email protected] 

Some nicknames are overused and unfair. The next Michael Jordan, for instance. 

And then there's this one: the Chinese Magic Johnson. 

It's equal parts unfair and unheard of. 

To think of an NBA prospect coming from the land of Yao Ming with a syrupy game built around a pass-first mentality, it strains the limit of the credibility scale. 

But Sun Yue is 22 years old, 6-9 and coming off a season in which he averaged 10.5 assists for a Chinese professional team that relocated in midseason to Los Angeles and played in the American Basketball Association. 

He's grateful for the comparisons to the Magician, but he doesn't put too much stock in them. 

"I have a different style," said Sun on Tuesday after a workout for the Mavericks. "Yes, I'm like him because I pass more than score. Maybe I play kind of like him, but he was a superstar." 

Sun is the sort of player the Mavericks are hoping slips to the No. 34 pick in Thursday's draft. But with the way he has blossomed since arriving in America, the Mavericks aren't certain the 216-pounder will last past the first round. 

"He's definitely a pass-first guy and a pretty interesting story," Donnie Nelson, the Mavericks president of basketball operations said. "He grew up in China and was signed by a pro team when he was 14. When he hit Orlando, he raised a lot of eyebrows. He was a small forward the first day. And by the third day, he was a point guard." 

Orlando would be the predraft camp held earlier this month. Paul Coughter, an international coach for more than three decades, was coach of the Lebanon national team before things went awry in that country. He is head coach of the Beijing Aoshen Basketball Club, which relocated to Los Angeles last season. 

Sun Yue Sun learned enough English to get by, but Coughter said there are some challenges with the language for his player. 

"Sometimes, slang challenges him and some technical terms," Coughter said. "Otherwise, he's fine, unless you ask him to rebound. Then he doesn't understand." 

Obviously, Sun has a sense of humor to go with his well-rounded game. 

He also has a social life that, while it may not be in Tony Parker's stratosphere, is certainly impressive. Sun's girlfriend is one of the top models in China. 

When Sun arrived to the predraft camp, he wasn't on anybody's mock draft. Now, he has the potential to be a late first-round pick. He certainly will be scooped up in the first half of the second round. The Mavericks pick 34th, 50th and 60th. 

"This year for me is very important," Sun said. "I'm 22, and for me, the question is ready or not, it's about the NBA. I think I'm ready." 

Sun's arrival will be accompanied by that of Chinese player, 7-footer Yi Jianlian, who is expected to be taken in the top seven of the draft. Yao Ming remains the most celebrated player in the NBA from China. 

"Yao's of course a superstar right now," Sun said. "And Yi is a world star, too. They help me out a lot and tell me what I should do. I always try to pass to them when we work out together." 

Sounds like the perfect game plan for a budding Magic man.

Some highlights 



*Garnett to Dallas?* Forget it: The Mavericks, like 29 other teams, have explored options on whether Kevin Garnett is obtainable from the Minnesota Timberwolves. 

Like most of their competitors, the Mavericks have decided the price is too great, according to NBA sources. The Wolves are entertaining all offers for the 6-11 superstar, but speculation has centered on the Los Angeles Lakers, Phoenix and Boston as potential landing spots. 

The Mavericks are not interested in dismantling their team, which is what it would take to pair Garnett with Dirk Nowitzki. 

*Stars on the way:* Sun, along with Yi and perhaps Yao, will be playing for the Chinese national team in two exhibition games next week at Moody Coliseum as part of the Global Games. 

The Chinese team will play Sunday at 5 p.m. against the USA Basketball under-19 team that will include former South Oak Cliff standout Darrell Arthur and DeAndre Jordan, a Texas A&M recruit who was the top-ranked high school player in Texas last season. 

China also will play the Mavericks' summer league team Tuesday at 7 p.m. Tickets are $5 for each game and available at Moody Coliseum on game day. 

DeSagana Diop, Moe Ager, Pops Mensah-Bonsu, J.J. Barea and the Mavericks' picks from Thursday's draft are expected to be on their summer league team. 

NBA draft, 6:30 p.m., Thursday (ESPN, KTCK-AM 1310)


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/062707dnspomavslede.31817e7.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We need to be looking for the Chinese AI and the Korean Russell.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't mind the Japanese Jordan either.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL and look at who we drafted.... another soft Dirk wannabe.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't like that pick, he doesn't fill a need. Try to get some value out of that pick at least.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

...... Dallas got value out of Nick Fazeka?

His name doesn't even appear on a lot of mock drafts out there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He might be able to rebound, he did a good job at Nevada :whoknows:


----------

